# Is my engine DCS/DCC enabled?



## MTHDundee (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi there experts  I have just obtained a Union Pacific RS-3 Diesel 30-2200-0 which has been lying in a box for several years. When I put on my fathers track it was dead as a DoDo but eventually we managed to get the head-light to come on and it powered up but wouldn't move. When we tried to add the engine into the remote it constantly said "No engine to add" or "Check track". I now have it at home and it will run using a standard controller pretty well but I cannot get it to run via the handheld although twice it did add an engine, either No 19 or No 38 but no name or anything and still didn't function as I hope it will. Attached is copy of label on box, does this mean engine should be DCS compatible? If not how easy, if at all is it to upgrade the engine.

Thanks in advance

Walter


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

It says optionally equipped so it may not have these options; you've probably got a sound equipped DC engine. Can you post a picture with the shell removed?


----------



## MTHDundee (Feb 21, 2012)

Will remove cover tomorrow and post picture, if it is only a sound equipped engine is it a big job to upgrade? Could I buy parts and do myself as probably not cost effective to ship to US for someone to do :-(
Walter


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

MTHDundee said:


> Will remove cover tomorrow and post picture, if it is only a sound equipped engine is it a big job to upgrade? Could I buy parts and do myself as probably not cost effective to ship to US for someone to do :-(
> Walter


I would assume that, since DCC is optional, it may have the plug installed so that you can just drop in a decoder. (This makes it a small job).

As a "worst-case", you would have to do the complete wiring if it doesn't have a plug and if you have any experience with soldering, you should be fine...  Digitrax, I know, gives you some pretty good documentation with the decoders you get from them....and I felt the documentation for the other decoders I've used (Tsunami) was pretty good too.

Yeah the parts aren't too bad (in U.S. Dollars anyway). A simple function decoder (no sound) is often less than $20. Sound decoders can get closer to, if not over $100 U.S.

Hope that helps.....!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Walter, while UPBigBoy, and manchesterjim are right most of the time, they are a little off in this case...Sorry guys.
This is a MTH 3 Rail O not HO and NOT DCC, it's DCS.
Yea I know DCS and DCC are close but no cigar! Kind of like AA and AAA, one can pull you out the gutter and the other can pull you out of a ditch!
DCS does not follow the rules of DCC, and 3 rail O does not ever get standard DCC decoders.
Shoot a message to gunrunnerjohn in the O section and he might be able to clarify or help you sort it out.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Walter, while UPBigBoy, and manchesterjim are right most of the time, they are a little off in this case...Sorry guys.
> This is a MTH 3 Rail O not HO and NOT DCC, it's DCS.
> Yea I know DCS and DCC are close but no cigar! Kind of like AA and AAA, one can pull you out the gutter and the other can pull you out of a ditch!
> DCS does not follow the rules of DCC, and 3 rail O does not ever get standard DCC decoders.
> Shoot a message to gunrunnerjohn in the O section and he might be able to clarify or help you sort it out.


:thumbsup:What HE said!!


----------



## MTHDundee (Feb 21, 2012)

Herewith some pictures of inside, probably academic now though  Anyway if the label on the box states optional Loco sound or Proto sound then surely it can be upgraded (says he hopefully hwell otherwise I've wasted my money 

Walter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you don't have ProtoSound 2 in there, so it has to be LocoSound. For command control, you'll need the ProtoSound 2 upgrade package, it replaces the entire electronic package that is currently installed.

Here's the ProtoSound Website, check the Upgrade Kit link for details on the upgrade. Here's the ProtoSound 2 Diesel Upgrade Instructions, take a look and see what's involved in the upgrade process.


----------



## MTHDundee (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and guidance guys. Now that I have established that the engine is an older model and not DCS compatible I have spoken to the gentleman I bought the engine from and he has agreed to give me a full refund . now begins the search for a similar small engine with working front & rear couplers nice and cheap in the UK. Not much chance i think :-(

Thanks once again for the invaluable information.

Walter


----------

